# Back from Hiatus



## Xenomantis (Apr 24, 2009)

I've been gone for awhile, and most of you probably won't remember me.

Life decided to turn around and bite me, so things went a little nuts for awhile.

All my mantises have passed on, though I'm hoping one I released managed to lay an ooth in the shrubs.

I haven't kept any mantises for awhile, though I still get some ooths for the backyard. It was amazing to watch one of the ooths hatch out!  

I'm thinking about trying again this year, except with a focus of Chinese Mantids. They seem to be hardier in captivity than the Religiosa.

I'm going to try staying active here as much as possible.  

Good to be back!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi there, Xenomantis.... welcome back!  Nice to meet you, and glad you're getting back into mantis keeping. Looking forward to seeing you around the boards...


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome back, I remember ya.


----------



## Xenomantis (Apr 24, 2009)

Good to see you guys too!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 24, 2009)

Of course we remember you, glad to see u here! :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## Xenomantis (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## The_Asa (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome back...remembered!


----------

